# Liftopia Rain Check?



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

What happens if it rains the day I had originally bought my lift ticket for?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SnowMasterFlex said:


> What happens if it rains the day I had originally bought my lift ticket for?


wrong website.

you've gotten lost somewherez between "how do i snobord" and "how to use teh interwebz"


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

SnowMasterFlex said:


> What happens if it rains the day I had originally bought my lift ticket for?


you ride in the rain. DDUH!!


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> wrong website.
> 
> you've gotten lost somewherez between "how do i snobord" and "how to use teh interwebz"


You douche it is relevant in this section. I know a lot of people here buy their lift tickets there.

Now I will make sure to PM you all my liftopia questions in the future.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

So let me get this straight, you could have called liftopia to find your answer, but you didn't because you felt stupid to ask, as you already know the answer.
So you come to the interwebz to ask your dumbass noob question, and can't take the criticism?

I and I'm sure many of us buy our tix through liftopia, but we don't work form them. Why don't you pick up the focking phone to find your answer d-bag.



SnowMasterFlex said:


> You douche it is relevant in this section. I know a lot of people here buy their lift tickets there.
> 
> Now I will make sure to PM you all my liftopia questions in the future.


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

triumph.man said:


> So let me get this straight, you could have called liftopia to find your answer, but you didn't because you felt stupid to ask, as you already know the answer.
> So you come to the interwebz to ask your dumbass noob question, and can't take the criticism?
> 
> I and I'm sure many of us buy our tix through liftopia, but we don't work form them. Why don't you pick up the focking phone to find your answer d-bag.


Oh look an internet tough guy...:welcome:

Look how emotional you are, it humors me that something so irrelevant has upset you.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

no it's the stupidity of your question and the laziness of some people (that means you) that irritates this forum. Oh god, and you are a lifetime member?


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

triumph.man said:


> no it's the stupidity of your question and the laziness of some people (that means you) that irritates this forum. Oh god, and you are a lifetime member?


Then don't open the thread then...

Let me get this straight you opened the thread responded multiple times even though this apparently irritates you? Who is the idiot now?

I didn't personally buy the tickets so I could care less to call them or not besides the fact that I am at work. A simple answer of yes they will refund you or no the won't could have sufficed.

You must be a virgin, I cannot imagine anyone who gets so bent out of shape about something on the internet ever getting laid.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

you don't need to be einstein to figure out the answer SnowMasturBate.


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

triumph.man said:


> you don't need to be einstein to figure out the answer SnowMasturBate.


I hope I see you on the mountain one of these days.


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

i'll be the one that cuts you off, and you will panic causing you to catch an edge and faceplant on the icy killington trail.


----------



## vandy16 (Dec 16, 2011)

no refunds from liftopia, the only exception being if the resort is closed for the entire day


----------



## SnowMasterFlex (Dec 10, 2013)

triumph.man said:


> i'll be the one that cuts you off, and you will panic causing you to catch an edge and faceplant on the icy killington trail.












ccasion14:



vandy16 said:


> no refunds from liftopia, the only exception being if the resort is closed for the entire day


Thanks

Figured, I don't mind riding through bad weather but my family will not be pleased. :storm:


----------

